# Happy Father's Day!



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Happy Father's Day to all the amazing TAM dads out there, hope you all have a wonderful day! Big respect! xox mwah!
:smthumbup:


----------



## Bullwinkle (Feb 4, 2013)

A belated thanks, Chopsy. It was a good day - I didn't punch my wife, as much as I wanted to, I played in the pool for hours with my daughter, drank cheap beer and grilled a steak. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------

